# Dominus by FluffyAudio Review



## Thorsten Meyer (Dec 4, 2017)

*Dominus by FluffyAudio Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2017/12/04/dominus-by-fluffyaudio-review/

FluffyAudio worked very focused after the release of Rinascimento on a more ambitious project. Dominus is FluffyAudio's latin choir, which serves fully for composing for movies, trailer, and video games. Dominus is, in a nutshell, a latin, sacred, ecclesiastical, realistic sounding choir library able to perform productive musical lines (singing words) with a natural interface. 

Dominus Choir is sampled from the female choir "La Rose" and the male choir "Novecento". Recorded in the same hall where Rinascimento has been produced.

Both “La Rose” and “Novecento” ensemble performed during the recording session.


Female Vocal Ensemble “http://www.ensemblelarose.it/web/it/ (La Rose)”
Borgo Jose, Carraro Aline, Collareda Simona, Del Santo Chiara, Graziani Elisa, Graziani Nadia, Meda Benedetta, Sartori Anna, Scarabelli Stefania, Tribbia Gloria, and Zamberlan Lucia
Male Vocal Ensemble “Novecento”
Castello Diego, Corso Fabio, Crestani Michele, Ferro Michele, Micheletti Gianluca, Piccino Nicola, Sacquegna Maurizio, Scalici Gianmarco, Signorini Piermatteo, Simeoni Marco, Stevani Gianmarco, Tosetto Alessandro, Turazza Nicola, and Verzin Simone



The recording resulted in four possible mic positions, the default mid mic sounds excellent most of the time. To get the sound you want you to have access to spot, close, mid and far mic positions that you can blend mutually. To be able to select the played mic position also helps you to create realistically sounding choirs and efficiently process it in third party reverb plugins.







With the included reverb you can embed the sound in different locations or use an external plugin for further placement. Dominus and Rinascimento are sampled in the same hall at Crema, in the elegant Sala Giardino.

Read the Full Review here:
*Dominus by FluffyAudio Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2017/12/04/dominus-by-fluffyaudio-review/


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## bigcat1969 (Dec 10, 2017)

I was almost embarrassed by how much I liked this choir. I'm glad to see I wasn't the only one who thought that highly of it.


----------



## Oliver (Dec 11, 2017)

i am still completely embarassed with it 
Its the best choir out there...magical


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Dec 11, 2017)

Oliver said:


> i am still completely embarassed with it
> Its the best choir out there...magical



I played some dominus demos for my partner and she loved it. Having in mind that she always ask me to use headphones when using a choir that is a big one)


----------



## Oliver (Dec 11, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> I played some dominus demos for my partner and she loved it. Having in mind that she always ask me to use headphones when using a choir that is a big one)



exactly what i did.
she couldnt get enough...


----------



## paoling (Dec 12, 2017)

Dominus choir features:
- improve your relationship with your partner 

:-D


----------



## thov72 (Dec 12, 2017)

paoling said:


> Dominus choir features:
> - improve your relationship with your partner


wtf Domina (dominatrix) games???? 

no honestly, if this works so well, I should really buy it, too. Someone lend me money!


----------



## Iskra (Dec 12, 2017)

paoling said:


> Dominus choir features:
> - improve your relationship with your partner
> 
> :-D


...And the usual feature of all libraries is precisely the opposite...


----------



## Oliver (Dec 12, 2017)

Iskra said:


> ...And the usual feature of all libraries is precisely the opposite...



exactly


----------

